# Nagato Vs Obito



## robo2207 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nagato Vs Obito/Tobi

Battleground: Destroyed Konoha
Start: 50 metres
Restrictions: None
Intention: Kill

Who?s gonna win


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 27, 2014)

Knowledge?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Which version of Nagato/Obito?

because depending on the version someone will get rape so hard you probably won't be able to look at him the same way.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 27, 2014)

Need to specify, Do you mean?:
-Six paths of Pain;Healthy Nagato
-MS Obito;War arc Obito;Jinchuriki Obito


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2014)

Nagato will be able to beat MS Obito. The only one that stands a chance is Six Paths Obito or better.


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 27, 2014)

Master Sephiroth said:


> Nagato will be able to beat MS Obito. The only one that stands a chance is Six Paths Obito or better.



*British aristocrat voice* Precisely my dear Master Sephiroth .


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Nagato will be able to beat MS Obito. The only one that stands a chance is Six Paths Obito or better.



You mean every version of Obito except for MS will rape the strongest version of Nagato that the other version is useless.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 27, 2014)

Obito wins more times then not quite handily while singing, can't touch this.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2014)

Obito wouldn't be able to win if he's forced to rely on Kamui. He'll need to touch Nagato, but Nagato can nullify any touch with Preta Path or use a powerful Shinra Tensei on the spot. 

Any thing ejected from Kamui land could be sent back to Obito via Nagato's Fuuton. 

Now if you consider Mokuton, you'll have to consider how it fares against Demon Realm.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 27, 2014)

if it is war arc obito without the jin's i say nagato wins what people dont realize is kamui hax<<<all 6 paths of pain being able to be used at once. 
Kamui will never work thanks to ST or preta path absorbing the chakra barrier created by kamui 

obito can phase through all he wants he will simply get exhausted before nagato. nagato only need play the counter attack to win. 
between 1 hand reaching to use human realm technique
ST 
preta path 
6 arms of asura path 
the other arm reaching to use hell path technique 
and eyes everywhere thanks to asura path ability. nagato can grow faces to have no blind spots 

obito will simply loose.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You mean every version of Obito except for MS will rape the strongest version of Nagato that the other version is useless.



It depends on who has control of Gedo Mezo. If Gedo Mazo is eliminated from the fight (as it gives whoever controls it the unfair advantage), solo Nagato would beat the Six Paths of Obitobi. Things like Preta Path to nullify Ninjutsu, Bansho Tenin + Soul rip, etc make that possible. Not to mention Shinra Tensei that can send someone as big as Gamabunta halfway across Konoha's distance. Any attempt at Kamui can be interrupted thanks to Shinra Tensei and Preta Path.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 27, 2014)

> ST
> preta path
> 6 arms of asura path
> the other arm reaching to use hell path technique
> and eyes everywhere thanks to asura path ability. nagato can grow faces to have no blind spots




A yea except you guys forgot Obito also has access to rinnegan techs in the war arc.  His six path of pain also has the Bijuu imbued into them. So Obito's Six path>> Nagato's Six path




> solo Nagato would beat the Six Paths of Obitobi. Things like Preta Path to nullify Ninjutsu, Bansho Tenin + Soul rip,



BB /gg.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 27, 2014)

^ having rinnegan doesnt mean obito could use the same techniques. doesnt even imply it. 
madara showed 2 that neither rinnegan borrowers used. 

so no obito doesnt have those techniques. he cannot use ST he is a kamui spammer. 

and kamui spam<<rinnegan


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 27, 2014)

a yea except he has a six path of his own(Implied to work the same) and an added power each one of them is a perfect Jin and has unlimited chakra for being an Edo and they all can throw BB's. 

So yea seriously Nagato will get his ass raped here however you want to flip it. and lets not go to the Juubi version of Obito.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> a yea except he has a six path of his own(Implied to work the same) and an added power each one of them is a perfect Jin and they all can throw BB's.



Obito concurred with the notion that he didn't have enough chakra to make his Paths use Bijuu powers and the Rinnegan ocular powers simultaneously.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 27, 2014)

Except his path doesn't need his chakra since they are Edo.  or you guys also missed that? 



> Obito concurred with the notion that he didn't have enough chakra to make his Paths use Bijuu powers



This problem only showed up when he became Juubi's jinjuuriki and it wasn't the path or the rinnengan it was his MS tech that he cannot use while being a jin.


----------



## robo2207 (Jan 27, 2014)

HERE 
Fresh nagato (Not Edo tensai)

HERE 
This obito (not juubito... He will rape him that way i think :3)

Full Knowledge


----------



## Joakim3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rinnegan Obito + rape stomps any variant of Nagato, no iffs ands or buts


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> This problem only showed up when he became Juubi's jinjuuriki and it wasn't the path or the rinnengan it was his MS tech that he cannot use while being a jin.



No, Obito clearly concurred that he wasn't using the Pain jutsu with his Paths because he couldn't. He was forced to choose to either use Bijuu powers or Rinnegan powers; he can't do both. 

Jubito isn't the Obito ITT.



Joakim3 said:


> Rinnegan Obito + rape stomps any variant of Nagato, no iffs ands or buts



This, if and only if he makes use of the Rinnegan jutsu alongside Kamui. Otherwise he wouldn't seeing as he'd just be MS Obito with Outer Path stakes.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 27, 2014)

You didn't specify the versions, Obito wins because he was previously the Jinchuriki of the Juubi.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 27, 2014)

OP just specified and nagato wins


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 27, 2014)

Rinnegan Obito wins if he uses Rinnegan jutsu; he loses if he doesn't.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 27, 2014)

Any version of Obito except Juubi and without his 6 paths cannot come close to beating Nagato and if its 6 paths of pain then Obito is fucked even more because kamui isn't going to work since they can just summon them back. So ultimately Obito will lose


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 27, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Rinnegan Obito wins if he uses Rinnegan jutsu; he loses if he doesn't.


Yea but unfortunately for Obito he was only seen using the Outer path stakes and bjuu paths honestly Obito had the power of 7 bjuu and couldn't kill anyone thats extremely sad and you'd think if that didn't work that he'd use Preta Deva Asura Human Naraka or Animal powers but instead he didn't. Too me it just plainly looks like he can't use them at all


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> a yea except he has a six path of his own(Implied to work the same) and an added power each one of them is a perfect Jin and has unlimited chakra for being an Edo and they all can throw BB's.
> 
> So yea seriously Nagato will get his ass raped here however you want to flip it. and lets not go to the Juubi version of Obito.



He doesn't and will not use they take way too much chakra for him we are not talking about jins it's obito vs Nagato


----------



## Ersa (Jan 27, 2014)

Nagato can only defeat Pre-Rinnegan Tobi, Rinnegan Obito nukes him off the map with his six Bijuu.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> if it is war arc obito without the jin's i say nagato wins what people dont realize is kamui hax<<<all 6 paths of pain being able to be used at once.
> Kamui will never work thanks to ST or preta path absorbing the chakra barrier created by kamui
> 
> obito can phase through all he wants he will simply get exhausted before nagato. nagato only need play the counter attack to win.
> ...



This obito can't win unless he has jins helping him which means he can't beat Nagato 
Obviously juubito can beat Nagato
Kamui will never work as ST repels obito summoning shared vision allow Nagato to always be aware of obito so obito can never land a hit or surprise Nagato, and chakra rods will immobilize obito after he's ST


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 27, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Nagato can only defeat Pre-Rinnegan Tobi, Rinnegan Obito nukes him off the map with his six Bijuu.


This is not with his 6 bjuu its just Obito vs Nagato that being said Obito taking home a victor most unlikely! please explain to me what Obito can do other than kamui because Nagato can counter it easily. Nagato mops the floor with Obito


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

robo2207 said:


> Nagato Vs Obito/Tobi
> 
> Battleground: Destroyed Konoha
> Start: 50 metres
> ...



Are obitos paths in this fight


----------



## Jagger (Jan 27, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> You didn't specify the versions, Obito wins because he was previously the Jinchuriki of the Juubi.


By default, Obito wins.

Why? Nagato is dead while Obito is still alive, lel. On a serious note, I feel Nagato is capable of beating MS Obito, but that's it.

Obito's Katon are easily absorbed by Preta Path and such level of Mokuton isn't enough to put down Nagato. Kamui, on the other hand, it's his biggest threat. On one hand, Nagato is capable of countering the technique with Shinra Tensei and Preta Path. 

However, Obito is capable of creating a bait and force Nagato to use Shinra Tensei, leaving Nagato powerless for a small period of time. Enough for Obito to suck in.

CT or CST are obviously out of the argument since Obito can bypass each technique. What Nagato really needs is timing and precision.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 27, 2014)

If obito has the jinchuuriki paths he will win this 

Multiple TBB barrage,, plus combined TBB and kamui would be too much for Nagato 
Obito wins this high diff


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2014)

The only reason Obito would have Bijuus is if he is in control of Gedo Mazo. If Nagato has Gedo Mazo, he has the Bijuus and they're inside the statue. If neither are in control of Gedo Mazo, Nagato is solo and Obito has six paths without Bijuus.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> By default, Obito wins.
> 
> Why? Nagato is dead while Obito is still alive, lel. On a serious note, I feel Nagato is capable of beating MS Obito, but that's it.
> 
> ...


Kamui is not a threat at all ST voids that!


----------



## Lord Aizen (Jan 27, 2014)

Jagger said:


> By default, Obito wins.
> 
> Why? Nagato is dead while Obito is still alive, lel. On a serious note, I feel Nagato is capable of beating MS Obito, but that's it.
> 
> ...


 All eyes are on obito all nagatos summons , the king of hell are all attacking /watching obito that's not a problem. Obito problem is remaining intangible for long enough with everyone attacking him all the time his intangibility will run out then he's done


----------



## Coppur (Jan 27, 2014)

Anything above MS Obito is out of Nagato's reach.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 28, 2014)

Obito is stated to have greater control of the Gedo Mazo since he has both Uchiha and Senju chakra. So he would have control of the Mazo if the 2 were to fight.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 28, 2014)

As others have said, both Prime Nagato and the Pein Rikudō should beat Mangekyō Obito, but if Obito has the Rinnegan, and in turn the Jinchūriki paths, he turns Nagato into ash. 

Nagato might be able to beat pathless Rinnegan Tobi, though, depending on how well Obito can use the Rinnegan techs alongside Kamui.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 28, 2014)

i OP made it clear 
its just nagato as shown in the link Vs obito as shown in the link 
obito doesnt have rinnegan abilities despite having rinnegan because he is a kamui spammer. 

nagato has him bite the dust hard. Kamui is no threat to someone who can spam all 6 paths abilities continuously.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 28, 2014)

robo2207 said:


> Preta path
> Fresh nagato (Not Edo tensai)
> 
> Preta path
> ...



Obito trolls Nagato for a good while then he finishes him off.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 28, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Yea but unfortunately for Obito he was only seen using the Outer path stakes and bjuu paths honestly Obito had the power of 7 bjuu and couldn't kill anyone thats extremely sad and you'd think if that didn't work that he'd use Preta Deva Asura Human Naraka or Animal powers but instead he didn't. Too me it just plainly looks like he can't use them at all



Madara taught him how to use the Rinnegan jutsu. 

He didn't use the Pain jutsu with the Bijuu powers because he lacked the chakra levels to use them together. He was forced to pick one. ITT he lacks Bijuu so he can use Pain jutsu.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 28, 2014)

Yet, he didn't even use the Rinnegan jutsu after he lost his Jinchuuriki.

It could have been really convenient against Naruto and co.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Yet, he didn't even use the Rinnegan jutsu after he lost his Jinchuuriki.
> 
> It could have been really convenient against Naruto and co.



The chakra he used to control Pain and the Bijuu didn't suddenly recover. It seemed like his chakra levels only allowed him to use the Outer Path. He seemed to use the Preta Path against Kakashi (before warping to Kamui-land) some time after Hashirama's recovery kicked in.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 28, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> As others have said, both Prime Nagato and the Pein Rikudō should beat Mangekyō Obito, but if Obito has the Rinnegan, and in turn the Jinchūriki paths, he turns Nagato into ash.
> 
> Nagato might be able to beat pathless Rinnegan Tobi, though, depending on how well Obito can use the Rinnegan techs alongside Kamui.



Loll apart from outer path and possibly human
rinnegan obito is pretty much the same as ms obito 
since obito has literally shown us no rinnegan feats at all


----------



## Jagger (Jan 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The chakra he used to control Pain and the Bijuu didn't suddenly recover. It seemed like his chakra levels only allowed him to use the Outer Path. He seemed to use the Preta Path against Kakashi (before warping to Kamui-land) some time after Hashirama's recovery kicked in.


As we've argued before, it remains unconfirmed wheter he used Preta Path or not. However, the user of other Paths would have been very useful in some cases such against the Alliance soldiers. 

Itachi, even while being blind, low in chakra and sick was able to utilize Susano'O for a short period of time and you're telling me Obito, whose chakra supplies are obviously superior than Itachi's and whose chakra control is one of the best out there can't even use one single Rinnegan jutsu besides the one he showed?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 28, 2014)

Anything beyond MS obito scraps nagato face through the floor. Kamui means nagato has like a 1% chance of touching obito making his path versatility kinda moot. No knowledge means a surprise kamui warp happens. S/T could barely escape it and people reflexive as guy knew he could not be touched so i cannot just grant nagato the feat of getting away when obito touches him. Outer path stakes can also keep animals pinned down if they are too much trouble. Obito's control of the outer path>nagato's so he ain't doing shit to them.

Six paths of jinchuriki blow nagato up with a bijuudamax6 and juubi jin obito just crushes him no diff.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 28, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Anything beyond MS obito scraps nagato face through the floor. Kamui means nagato has like a 1% chance of touching obito making his path versatility kinda moot. No knowledge means a surprise kamui warp happens. S/T could barely escape it and people reflexive as guy knew he could not be touched so i cannot just grant nagato the feat of getting away when obito touches him. Outer path stakes can also keep animals pinned down if they are too much trouble. Obito's control of the outer path>nagato's so he ain't doing shit to them.
> 
> Six paths of jinchuriki blow nagato up with a bijuudamax6 and juubi jin obito just crushes him no diff.


Obito won't touch Nagato at all ST would stop kamui easily. And i doubt the stakes would stop his Cerberus summoning


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The chakra he used to control Pain and the Bijuu didn't suddenly recover. It seemed like his chakra levels only allowed him to use the Outer Path. He seemed to use the Preta Path against Kakashi (before warping to Kamui-land) some time after Hashirama's recovery kicked in.


Maybe Obito can use paths techniques but i Highly doubt that at all because he had various times in which it could have come in handy but instead he doesn't use them is he some sort of fool? or does he just set himself up for failure. and if he is use them which i highly dount i doubt it would be anything like Nagato's


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> As we've argued before, it remains unconfirmed wheter he used Preta Path or not. However, the user of other Paths would have been very useful in some cases such against the Alliance soldiers.
> 
> Itachi, even while being blind, low in chakra and sick was able to utilize Susano'O for a short period of time and you're telling me Obito, whose chakra supplies are obviously superior than Itachi's and whose chakra control is one of the best out there can't even use one single Rinnegan jutsu besides the one he showed?



There's no stated confirmation, however there is no alternate logical explanation for what happened with Kakashi.
The only logical explanation would be that Obito lacked the chakra to use the eye's power on the alliance, maybe it takes more than Naruto's chakra shroud chakra (from Kakashi) to use the Rinnegan effectively.

From what looks like using the Pain Rikudou no Jutsu alongside suppressing and controlling six Bijuu simultaneously is *far* more taxing than being able to hold Susanoo. Susanoo, a jutsu that MS users with superior chakra capacities were able to spam like it had no tax.



sanninme rikudo said:


> Maybe Obito can use paths techniques but i Highly doubt that at all because he had various times in which it could have come in handy but instead he doesn't use them is he some sort of fool? or does he just set himself up for failure. and if he is use them which i highly dount i doubt it would be anything like Nagato's



He had Outer Path mastery superior to Nagato's, so at the very least his Outer Path (with chains) were better than Nagato's. Given Madara taught him the jutsu, and Obito seemed confident on using the eye effectively, nothing really tells us Nagato had one over Obito in terms of Rinnegan use. Even Kabuto believed Obito's Rinnegan jutsu was something to be feared. 

The only reason Obito, using the Rinnegan, would win is because he'd essentially be a mobile Nagato with Hashirama healing and Kamui.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Please, don't give me that bullshit.  He isn't capable of utilizing not even one single Rinnegan jutsu with his high level of chakra control, yet, he can seal the Juubi inside himself when he's nearly dying. 

Kishi just nerfed him badly.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 29, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Obito won't touch Nagato at all ST would stop kamui easily. And i doubt the stakes would stop his Cerberus summoning



Nagato cannot spam S/T so be prepared for a 5 sec interval for obito to enter CQC and snatch him. A continuous S/T is not possible while a continuous kamui for 5 minutes is so obito will always have the upper hand. 

Those stakes make so things can't even move or function look at how people like jiraiya and tobirama can't even mold fucking chakra while pierced with them. That cerberues or any other animal gets wrapped in chains and lay on the floor for the rest of the match like balled up trash. 

Gravity cannot stop kamui, chakra stakes/chains troll animal path and nagato gets warp eventually when obito enters CQC. Stop being bias.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There's no stated confirmation, however there is no alternate logical explanation for what happened with Kakashi.
> The only logical explanation would be that Obito lacked the chakra to use the eye's power on the alliance, maybe it takes more than Naruto's chakra shroud chakra (from Kakashi) to use the Rinnegan effectively.
> 
> From what looks like using the Pain Rikudou no Jutsu alongside suppressing and controlling six Bijuu simultaneously is *far* more taxing than being able to hold Susanoo. Susanoo, a jutsu that MS users with superior chakra capacities were able to spam like it had no tax.
> ...


Obito is not close to a mobile Nagato unless i see some 6 paths tech from him. And the only thing that you stated that would be useful to him is Hashi's healing kamui won't do anything at all since he has ST


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 29, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Nagato cannot spam S/T so be prepared for a 5 sec interval for obito to enter CQC and snatch him. A continuous S/T is not possible while a continuous kamui for 5 minutes is so obito will always have the upper hand.
> 
> Those stakes make so things can't even move or function look at how people like jiraiya and tobirama can't even mold fucking chakra while pierced with them. That cerberues or any other animal gets wrapped in chains and lay on the floor for the rest of the match like balled up trash.
> 
> Gravity cannot stop kamui, chakra stakes/chains troll animal path and nagato gets warp eventually when obito enters CQC. Stop being bias.


Why can't Nagato reverse summon himself out?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 29, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Why can't Nagato reverse summon himself out?



Sasuke could reverse summon himself out with snakes or hawks yet he did not despite wanting to leave. He asked obito to let him go. Minato was also afraid of getting sucked into kamui space stating that the match would be over if he did. Nagato is not warping out of that place with reverse summoning.

Me thinks the only way in and out is through obito's eyes.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 29, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sasuke could reverse summon himself out with snakes or hawks yet he did not despite wanting to leave. He asked obito to let him go. Minato was also afraid of getting sucked into kamui space stating that the match would be over if he did. Nagato is not warping out of that place with reverse summoning.
> 
> Me thinks the only way in and out is through obito's eyes.


Yea i didnt think that would work either lol i just wanted to see what you'd say. But when Obito warps someone he takes more time and he materializes so he gets that close to nagato he gets soul ripped or asura gunned


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 29, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Yea i didnt think that would work either lol i just wanted to see what you'd say.


You little 



> But when Obito warps someone he takes more time and he materializes so he gets that close to nagato he gets soul ripped or asura gunned



Yeah but nagato has no knowledge here and he will not know the ins and out like konan did. It is like fighting itachi and not having knowledge on tsukyuomi. When nagato realizing he is getting sucked in it would be too late.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 29, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> You little
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but nagato has no knowledge here and he will not know the ins and out like konan did. It is like fighting itachi and not having knowledge on tsukyuomi. When nagato realizing he is getting sucked in it would be too late.


Lmaoo at the first comment. and for the second i doubt Nagato would just sit there and watch himself get sucked up his first reaction would be to do something And seeing as he is that close he'd probably soul ripp him


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 30, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Obito is not close to a mobile Nagato unless i see some 6 paths tech from him. And the only thing that you stated that would be useful to him is Hashi's healing kamui won't do anything at all since he has ST



Madara, the Rinnegan master, taught Obito the Rinnegan jutsu. Obito has superior Outer Path mastery relative to Obito. We take from that what we can; I assume Obito's jutsu is _at least_ on the standard of a mobile Nagato's. 

Kamui can help Obito "tank" Nagato's jutsu, that's worth noting.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara, the Rinnegan master, taught Obito the Rinnegan jutsu. Obito has superior Outer Path mastery relative to Obito. We take from that what we can; I assume Obito's jutsu is _at least_ on the standard of a mobile Nagato's.
> 
> Kamui can help Obito "tank" Nagato's jutsu, that's worth noting.


I wouldn't call Madara a rinnegan master because i doubt when he unlocked it he used techniques with it he was old and about to die. And Idk Obito had too many opportunities to use the Paths techs but didn't. And all Nagato has to do is just wait for Obito to attack first because he's going to be so reliant on Kamui so when he tries to absorb Nagato thats Game over for him


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 30, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> I wouldn't call Madara a rinnegan master because i doubt when he unlocked it he used techniques with it he was old and about to die. And Idk Obito had too many opportunities to use the Paths techs but didn't. And all Nagato has to do is just wait for Obito to attack first because he's going to be so reliant on Kamui so when he tries to absorb Nagato thats Game over for him



Madara was using the Rinnegan on an higher level than Nagato. He was able to seal the Bijuu in less than 5 minutes whereas Nagato needed 3 days per Bijuu.
He still knew the jutsu well enough to teach them and so far has used them more proficiently than Nagato; we can call Madara a Rinnegan master.

The reason was given: chakra. Also we saw that after some time of not battling, whilst recovering, he used the Preta and Outer Paths on Kakashi. This only means the Paths are chakra intensive.

However if Obito uses the Rinnegan, then Obito would just do what Nagato would do with the Rinnegan, but time it well with Kamui, and the face he'll recover over time (Hashirama regeneration) while Nagato wouldn't.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Madara was using the Rinnegan on an higher level than Nagato. He was able to seal the Bijuu in less than 5 minutes whereas Nagato needed 3 days per Bijuu.
> He still knew the jutsu well enough to teach them and so far has used them more proficiently than Nagato; we can call Madara a Rinnegan master.
> 
> The reason was given: chakra. Also we saw that after some time of not battling, whilst recovering, he used the Preta and Outer Paths on Kakashi. This only means the Paths are chakra intensive.
> ...


Again that was Deva pain not Nagato
He can seal Juubi inside of him when he's near dead but when it comes to using paths tech hes low on chakra not believable 
Until i see him use it im not counting it as him having the techs


----------



## Fiiction (Jan 30, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You mean every version of Obito except for MS will rape the strongest version of Nagato that the other version is useless.



Yeah, just about this.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jan 31, 2014)

Going by jinchuriki Obito, just no dude... just no. I like Nagato, he was an extremely powerful character and is still part of the top ten in my opinion, but Jin Obito is just way too powerful in comparison. Some other versions though I think the fight could be more interesting. Some will disagree but I personally felt Obito < Nagato and his paths before Naruto fought Pain. Nagato get's underestimated quite often. But yeah, most stages of Obito are far greater than Nagato.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 31, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Again that was Deva pain not Nagato
> He can seal Juubi inside of him when he's near dead but when it comes to using paths tech hes low on chakra not believable
> Until i see him use it im not counting it as him having the techs



Nagato/Deva could only use the jutsu that would take 3 days to seal. Madara had access to a jutsu which would seal Bijuu near instantly. 

For all we know, it doesn't take too much chakra to become the Juubi Jinchuriki, seeing as apparently it doesn't take too much to summon the Gedo Mazo. 

If you want to go with that, go ahead. There's still always the fact that Madara taught him the Rinnegan jutsu, however.


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 21, 2014)

Nagato is sensor, any sneak attacks from Obito won't work and Obito know that physical contact with Nagato is very risky move since asura or deva path can wreck him. Izanagi sharingan is more useful to Obito in this fight than rinnegan, Nagato can keep attacking him for 5 mins straight then Obito is done.

Against Nagato or Pain, Obito still lose.


----------



## TheEnemy (Mar 22, 2014)

Obito wins this 10/10. 

Kamui puts you in a different dimension, he can walk up to Nagato and just wait on cooldown of ST to touch him and it's done. Obito can create said opening with summoning Gedo Mazo to attack nagato who is forced to resort to some of his most powerful techniques.


/\ Scent, sensing, etc has be shown to be ineffective against Obito. [See Kiba+Akamaru vs Tobi and Danzo's guards vs Tobi]


----------



## Kai (Mar 22, 2014)

Kamui > Yin/Yang Release

Therefore, Kamui > Preta Path


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 22, 2014)

Any version of Obito wins. Kamui + izanagi = dead nagato


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 23, 2014)

Obito can't beat Nagato without the Rinnegan. He's forced to touch Nagato, automatically setting himself up for one of the following?
- Having Kamui nullified by the Preta Path
- Being hit with a powerful Shinra Tensei (beat in mind, a Rasengan to the midsection really did a number on him)
- Being stabbed with the Outer Path stakes (which essentially turns Obito into a Pain body)
- Being stabbed by a Demon Realm tool.

There is absolutely no benefit for Obito to go up and grab Nagato.

He needs the Rinnegan to have any chance of winning.


----------

